# Ric Drasin (cartoonist who created "Gold's Gym guy") biography/documentary



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











*Ric Drasin* (born July 12, 1944) is an American artist, actor, stuntman, writer, personal trainer, former bodybuilder, and retired professional wrestler.  Drasin designed both the original Gold's Gym logo—a cartoon sketch of a bald weightlifter—and the World Gym gorilla logo. Arnold Schwarzenegger was Drasin's weight training partner for four years at the original Gold's Gym in Venice, California. Drasin wrestled professionally for 36 years (1965–2001) while also  winning titles in amateur bodybuilding contests during his younger  years. Drasin retired from the ring at age 57, but still remains active  as a professional wrestling instructor. He is also a Specialist Reserve  Officer with the Los Angeles Police Department, a spokesperson for Gold's Gym International and continues his work as an artist, actor, and writer.

More @ *Ric Drasin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*






Ken Waller (seated), Ric Drasin (left), and Arnold _back in the day_






Arnold and Ric Drasin in recent years


----------



## KelJu (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow! That is a ridiculously talented guy. Interesting videos, and he is a great speaker.


----------

